# Angeln in Kroatien?



## Hamwe (7. Februar 2003)

Moin! Will im Sommer nach Kroatien,kann mir einer ein paar Tipps über´s angeln in der Adria geben?
 :z Gruß Hamwe :z


----------



## Fishbuster (8. Februar 2003)

*Angeln in Kroatien*

Ex Jugoslavien - jetzt Kroatien, das Land, die Küste, die 1000 Inseln sind alle wunderschön, nur echtes Sportfischen
ist da ein bischen schwierig. Nach dem Krieg ist da nicht mehr viel mit Fisch, weil, die haben da mit Dynamite gefischt. Ich selbst habe da zuletzt 1994 gefischt, sieben Monate lang an der gesamten Küste. Im Süden, in der Nähe von Dubrovnik - heißt Jereska, da kann man auch Boote zum Fischen chartern. Fangen kann man da vers. Haiarten und Blauflossen Thune in der richtigen Zeit (Sommer).Die machen
auch in verschiedenen Angelmagazinen Werbung. Petri Heil


----------



## felix181 (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original von Fishbuster _
> Blauflossen Thune in der richtigen Zeit (Sommer).


August bis November


----------



## Fishbuster (10. Februar 2003)

*Angeln in Kroatien*

Sommeranfang ist am 21. Juni
Winteranfang ist der 21. Dezember


----------



## felix181 (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original von Fishbuster _
> Sommeranfang ist am 21. Juni
> Winteranfang ist der 21. Dezember


Sag das den Blauflossenthunen  :q  :q  :q


----------



## xmichix (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien?*

*wolt ich auch hin fahren*   ist bestimmt cool


----------

